# 93925 with 93922



## tyoung9886 (Sep 16, 2015)

can anyone tell me if i can charge an arterial duplex scan 93925 with an ABI 93922 together on the same day?  the CCI edits say you can , but i thought you couldnt - please help


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 5, 2015)

There are no NCCI edits on the two procedures being coded together on the same date of service. However, ensure your documentation shows that both were provided on the same date and they were not inherent to one another. 
Hope this helps


----------

